# My pony!



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

I had a little shetland pony called Dougal. He let us ride him until he was bored then he just turned round and bit our ankles and that was time for us to get off! We taught him to drink water out of a cola can which was quite funny. He is dead now as this was when i was little, but he lived to a great age and was quite famous in the little village where he lived! I could write a book about all the pets ive had!


----------



## Leena G (Apr 12, 2005)

This is SO funny! You should be a writer for a comedy section of some Sunday newspaper. Thanks


----------

